# Writing rampage - bad?



## Lemalas (Apr 30, 2011)

So, I just started actually writing and stuff, and one thing I've really noticed is that I hve a surplus of ideas. I get inspiration from nearly anywhere: random thoughts, past games/anime, pictures I see & like and would like to build a story around... 

Thus, I have literally about 6 spontaneously-created stories in the works, each with about 4 pages of content. 

Is this a bad habit? Is it not good to write everything that comes to mind? I do enjoy it, bringing my thoughts into being through writing... But is there something I'm overlooking as an inexperienced writer?


----------



## chrest (Apr 30, 2011)

It's kind of a bad habit. Maybe you could pick 1 and stick with it and tuck the other storys away as you work? I have like 20 30 something page books and storys that I started and never finished because I started too much at once, best not to start a bad habit if it can be avoided ;3


----------



## Lemalas (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, I see. In reality, I know I won't finish some because I'll keep coming up with new ideas, so perhaps I'll just make some into short stories for now... =o


----------



## ScottyDM (Apr 30, 2011)

Take notes. Organize them. Keep them handy.

Sometimes having two or three works in progress is a good thing. When you get stuck on one you can shift your effort to another. But that depends on the writer.

S~


----------



## KeoSilver (May 11, 2011)

Write all of your ideas down, you never know when you will find inspiration to finish the works.


----------



## Kranesh (May 13, 2011)

I had the same problem, so ya, just pick one and work with that first



KeoSilver said:


> Write all of your ideas down, you never know when you will find inspiration to finish the works.


 
This comment is one of the most importants for any writer


----------

